# Mass Effect Film: Legendary Entertainment verpflichtet neuen Autor



## Matthias Dammes (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect Film: Legendary Entertainment verpflichtet neuen Autor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect Film: Legendary Entertainment verpflichtet neuen Autor


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja, muss auch nicht sein, finde ich. Wie viele gute Videospielverfilmungen gibts denn?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Naja, muss auch nicht sein, finde ich. Wie viele gute Videospielverfilmungen gibts denn?


 Och, das wäre mal wenigstens was anderes als alle Jahre wieder ein neues Milla-Jovovich-RE-Desaster. 
So den Kino-Adaption eines Sci-Fi-Spiels wäre schon was Feines. Auch über einen "Halo"-Film würde ich mich freuen, die "Halo: Legends"-DVD hat bei mir schon gewissen Appetit bereitet.

Aber zunächst hoffe ich auf eine anständige Verfilmung von "Assassins Creed".


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (25. Oktober 2012)

Ein Film kann nur Mist werden. Bioware hat damals gesagt, dass es keinen richtigen Kanon gibt bei ME hinsichtlich Shepards Geschlecht . Und jetzt holen die sich bestamm Jason Statham ins Boot für die Rolle von Shepard oder der Typ aus Prison Break. Oder Arnie.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ein Film kann nur Mist werden. Bioware hat damals gesagt, dass es keinen richtigen Kanon gibt bei ME hinsichtlich Shepards Geschlecht . Und jetzt holen die sich bestamm Jason Statham ins Boot für die Rolle von Shepard oder *der Typ aus Prison Break*. Oder Arnie.


 Dominic Purcell oder Wentworth Miller ?!
Purcell passt nicht, aber Miller mit leichten 3-Tage-Bart und leicht antrainiertem Body ?! Hmm... Könnte mir durchaus gefallen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

also wenn dann muss Shepard eher mehr Rundungen haben *zwinker* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

@ Enisra

Daran hatte ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht.
Vielleicht sollte das Studio darüber nachdenken, jeweils eine Male- und Female-Fassung des Films rauszubringen. So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.


----------



## jones27 (25. Oktober 2012)

Der Autorwechsel zu begrüssen. Thor und I am Legend waren ja nun wirklich keine Meisterwerke. Schön wäre es auf jeden 
Fall, wenn sie nicht versuchen, die ganze Geschichte in einen Film zu quetschen, sondern zwei, oder vielleicht sogar drei machen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte das Studio darüber nachdenken, jeweils eine Male- und Female-Fassung des Films rauszubringen. So kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.


 Film komplett aus Ego Perspektive zeigen - Problem gelöst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Film komplett aus Ego Perspektive zeigen - Problem gelöst.


 Und am Ende machen die doch nur 5 Minuten daraus. Siehe "Doom - Der Film" 
Außerdem: Ego-Perspektive = Wackelkamera.
                 Wackelkamera = verärgerte Kinobesucher
                 verärgerte Kinobesucher = miese Kritiken

Also ich (!) würde als Filmstudio in diesem Punkt besser kein Risiko eingehen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Film komplett aus Ego Perspektive zeigen - Problem gelöst.


 
Wenn nur die Stimme nicht wär


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Stimme nicht wär


 Crew-Man:"Commander, sollen wir angreifen ?"
Shepard nickt mit den Kopf
Crewman:"Frontal-Angriff oder den Feind lieber in Gruppen in die Zange nehmen ?"
Shepard zuckt mit den Schultern
Crewman:"Sir, haben wir überhaupt eine Chance ?"
Shepard schüttelt resigniert den Kopf

Nicht alles was im Ego-Shooter-Genre relativ gut funktioniert, muss auch beim Film zutreffen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Oktober 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Außerdem: Ego-Perspektive = Wackelkamera.


 Wieso das denn?
In Actionszenen ist eh alles verwackelt, egal ob Ego-Perspektive oder nicht.
Und andere Szenen kann man problemlos mit statischen Kameras/Kamerafahrten drehen.



Enisra schrieb:


> Wenn nur die Stimme nicht wär


 Gordon, was sagst du dazu?
Gordon?
...



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht alles was im Ego-Shooter-Genre relativ gut funktioniert, muss auch beim Film zutreffen.


 Wer sagt denn was von "gut funktionieren"? 
Das ist nur _eine _Problemlösung für "Wie verhindere ich es, zwei Schauspieler für eine Rolle casten und 2 Filmversionen rausbringen zu müssen?"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso das denn?
> In Actionszenen ist eh alles verwackelt, egal ob Ego-Perspektive oder nicht.
> Und andere Szenen kann man problemlos mit statischen Kameras/Kamerafahrten drehen.


Ohne Wackler würden Action-Sequenzen aber viel an Dynamik verlieren.
Und naja, es soll halt Seher geben, die schon wegen einem kleinen Kameraruckler auf die Palme gehen.
Ich sag solchen Banausen, dass sie sich dann eben keine Filme a la Jason Bourne und Co. ansehen sollen, auch wenn die dann großartiges Action-Kino verpassen.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn was von "gut funktionieren"?
> Das ist nur _eine _Problemlösung für "Wie verhindere ich es, zwei Schauspieler für eine Rolle casten und 2 Filmversionen rausbringen zu müssen?"


 Wobei mein Vorschlag sowohl für die Kinokarten-Zahler als auch für die Studios selbst mehr Vorteile bringt.
Der Seher bekommt entweder einen harten Kerl oder eine endgeile Kampfamazone, und die Studios freuen sich über doppelte Einnahmemöglichkeiten. ^^


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gordon, was sagst du dazu?
> Gordon?


 
also zumindestens in ME hab ich schon ganz gerne Jennifer Hale gelauscht 

aber hoffentlich machen die nicht wirklich den schlechten Trend mit und lassen entweder die blöde (Ver-)Wackelkamera sein oder besorgen sich einen Kameramann der die auch kann und das so eher wie in Collateral oder Miami Vice ausschaut


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber hoffentlich machen die nicht wirklich den schlechten Trend mit und lassen entweder die blöde (Ver-)Wackelkamera sein oder besorgen sich einen Kameramann der die auch kann und das so eher wie in Collateral oder Miami Vice ausschaut


 So schauts aus !
Man muss zwischen guten und schlechten Wackelkamera-Fahrten unterscheiden.
Für reine Action macht diese Sinn und erfüllt ihren Zweck, wie eben bei den Bourne-Streifen, von Enisra genannte Michael Mann-Filme oder dem Bond-Film "Quantum of Solance", wobei letzter unverständlicherweise dafür Schelte bekommen hat.
Der Pseudo-Doku-Wackelkamera-Look nervt mich da schon eher, wie in "Blair Witch Project" oder anderen ähnlich veranlagten Horror-Streifen. Sogar bei "Black Death" hats oft gestört, vor allem, weil ich bei Mittelalterfilmen schon eine elegante Kamera-Führung erwarte, wenn nicht gerade Gehaue und Gesteche auf dem Programm steht.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

wobei man so Streifen wie BWP noch zu gute halten kann, das es auch beabsichtigt ist weil es halt ein Found-Footage-Film ist und da wirken saubere Kamerafahrten eher deplaziert, weil kein Hobbyfilmer bekommt sowas hin
Aber mögen tu ich´s dennoch nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei man so Streifen wie BWP noch zu gute halten kann, das es auch beabsichtigt ist weil es halt ein Found-Footage-Film ist und da wirken saubere Kamerafahrten eher deplaziert, weil kein Hobbyfilmer bekommt sowas hin
> Aber mögen tu ich´s dennoch nicht


 Der "Authenzität" wegen ist es sicherlich förderlich, erschwert aber den Filmgenuß doch merklich.
Mit Filmen wo man alles aus der Kamera-Sicht verfolgt habe ich hier und da auch meine Schwierigkeiten. Selbst bei Filmen, die mir an sich ausgesprochen gut gefallen haben (wie z.B. "Cloverfield"), kann das ganz schön auf den Magen oder die Konzentration gehen.


----------



## Zooler (25. Oktober 2012)

Lasst es einfach. Es kann nichts gutes werden. Die Story von ME ist gut für ein Spiel. Ein Film taugt da nichts. Die richtig guten Science-Fiction-Filme beschäftigen sich immer mit universalen Themen, wie dem Komplex Mensch-Maschine, Staatensystem, Evolution, Endzeit. Oder sie gehen ins Horror-Genre über wie Alien, Predator. 

ME hat keinen großen Stoff für einen Film zu bieten. Bitte bitte nicht. Das wird ein cineastisches Desaster. Assassins Creed ist da schon anders, das würde ähnlich wie der "Da-Vinci-Code" funktionieren, wenn die Story gut ist.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

Zooler schrieb:


> Lasst es einfach. Es kann nichts gutes werden. Die Story von ME ist gut für ein Spiel. Ein Film taugt da nichts. Die richtig guten Science-Fiction-Filme beschäftigen sich immer mit universalen Themen, wie dem Komplex Mensch-Maschine, Staatensystem, Evolution, Endzeit. Oder sie gehen ins Horror-Genre über wie Alien, Predator.



Klingt irgendwie nicht so als wenn Mass Effect mal gespielt hättest und vorallem mit den Leute unterhalten, wie man´s in nem RPG halt auch so macht

Außerdem brauch man für einen SciFi-Film kein existenzialistische Thema das man behandelt, sie Star War Ep.4 ANH,


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Zooler schrieb:


> Lasst es einfach. Es kann nichts gutes werden. Die Story von ME ist gut für ein Spiel. Ein Film taugt da nichts. Die richtig guten Science-Fiction-Filme beschäftigen sich immer mit universalen Themen, wie dem Komplex Mensch-Maschine, Staatensystem, Evolution, Endzeit. Oder sie gehen ins Horror-Genre über wie Alien, Predator.
> 
> ME hat keinen großen Stoff für einen Film zu bieten. Bitte bitte nicht. Das wird ein cineastisches Desaster. Assassins Creed ist da schon anders, das würde ähnlich wie der "Da-Vinci-Code" funktionieren, wenn die Story gut ist.


 Obwohl ich bisher nur den ersten ME-Teil durchgespielt habe und mich gerade in ME2 warm mache:
Die Handlung hat durchaus Kino-Potential. Epische Schlachten a la Star Wars, interstellare Beziehungen und Kontakte wie bei STAR TREK, und dann eben das Zwischenmenschliche.
Für mich als sonst eher RPG-Abgeneigter war das Sci-Fi-Szenario absolut anziehend, ich wüsste nicht warum sich das nicht für die große Leinwand eignen würde.


----------



## Zooler (25. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich habe ich Mass-Effect gespielt. Star Wars hatte den Vater-Sohn-Komplex als Thema, das doch eher anders angesiedelt ist. Außerdem geht es da um Diktaturen in der Zukunft, Gesellschaft etc. Die epischen Schlachten sind ja in den Klassikern durchaus gering. 

Star Trek ist ein gutes Beispiel für reine Pop-Corn Science-Fiction, aber die Nische ist schon belegt. 

Außerdem habe ich von den richtig guten Science Fiction Filmen geredet. Das sind für mich Planet der Affen (das Original), Blade Runner, Gattaca, Alien, 2001, Clockwork Oranger, Predator, aus dem Bereich Anime Ghost in the Shell,  ergo proxy, Akira. Das sind nur einiger Beispiele. 

Mass Effect hat diese Tiefe nicht, also kann es nur so etwas wie Riddick werden. Nicht schlecht, aber weit von wirklich guter Science Fiction entfernt. Wenn ich über Science Fiction rede, rede ich meistens nicht über Abrams, sondern über Asimov, Lem, Clarke und einige andere. 

Mass Effect trägt nur im ersten Teil Züge einer wirklich tiefen Story. Mir haben die beiden anderen Teile auch Spass gemacht, aber es war im Kern gewöhnliche Science Fiction  Kost ohne wirklichen Zukunftsbezug, in vielen Büchern gelesen, in vielen Filmen gesehen. Schaut euch Karate Tiger 4 an, da ist eine ähnliche Thematik. Eine Gruppe von Helden gegen den übermächtigen Feind. Das Setting ändert sich, das Ende ist ein bißchen anders, der Kern bleibt. 

Und gerade SW Ep. 4 hatte ebenfalls sehr politische Themen im Hintergrund. Der Untergang der Demokratie, das Religionsthema war auch noch mit drin.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Oktober 2012)

Zooler schrieb:


> ...


 Sehr viel Tiefgang oder gar Philosophische Züge hat ME nicht, aber schon allein der Hintergrund rund um die Reaper, die Wahrheit bezüglich der Citadel und so weiter würden schon genug Stoff für einen Kino-Mehrteiler bieten.
Man muss nicht zwingend exakt der Storyline der Trilogie folgen. Wäre sogar besser, wenn sie sich für das Finale was anderes einfallen lassen würden, denn man schon vielfach lesen durfte, kam gerade das Ende bei der Masse nicht sehr befriedigend an.


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2012)

ach, Quark
Star Wars hatte hauptsächlich den Monomythos als Vorbild und sich eigentlich nur aus den Standartthemen von der Heros in Tausend Gestalten bedient


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Oktober 2012)

Lasst Peter Jackson an den ME-Film und dann wird es zumindest ein sehr guter Popcorn-Film. Dieser Mann hat doch schon mit Herr der Ringe und der Neuverfilmung von King Kong gezeigt, dass er es drauf hat. 

Oder warum nicht Uwe Boll?


----------



## Zooler (25. Oktober 2012)

Oh mein Gott, davor habe ich wirklich Angst. Uwe Boll und EA - oder wie der Teufel mit Beelzebub kopulierte. 

Dass sie den Autor auswechseln ist ja auch bezeichnend dafür, wie schwer es ist, einen guten Stoff aus der Vorlage zu zimmern. 

Vielleicht ist es meine begrenzte Phantasie, aber im ME-Universum will mir einfach keine Geschichte für das Kino einfallen.


----------



## docfraiser1 (9. November 2012)

Ich hoffe daß der Film in der Versenkung verschwindet. 
Warum?? das was in Mass effect über 3 Spiele an Handlung reingehauen wurde, die ganzen Entscheidungen die der Spieler selber treffen konnte und auch mußte, kann nie und nimmer in einem Film - und selbst wenn er 2 Stunden dauern würde - alles reinkommen.
Es wird immer wieder Spieler geben die dann genau das kritisieren werden.

Zweitens und das nervt mich gleich noch mehr. Und deswegen hoffe ich das dieser Film nie zustande kommen wird.
Die meisten spielen einen weiblichen Shepard. Braucht man nur mal zu BW gehen..
aber nein, es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß mal in einem Actionfilm wie Mass effect ein weiblicher Protagonist ist, due auch die Frau bekommt...ja ich gebe es zu, ich bin Lesbe von ganzen Herzen...und reagiere hier nicht auf irgendwelche Flames die hier aufkommen werden. Nein es müssen immer Männer sein die das Universum retten...ich finde das falsch, es wird mal Zeit für Frauen..

in diesem Sinne, ich hoffe nicht das es diesen Film jemals geben wird.


----------



## Worrel (9. November 2012)

docfraiser1 schrieb:


> das was in Mass effect über 3 Spiele an Handlung reingehauen wurde, die ganzen Entscheidungen die der Spieler selber treffen konnte und auch mußte, kann nie und nimmer in einem Film - und selbst wenn er 2 Stunden dauern würde - alles reinkommen.


Wieso sollte der Film zwangsläufig die gleiche Handlungsspanne haben wie die Spiele Trilogie?
Und wieso sollten, wenn zuviel Handlung da ist, nicht mehr Teile daraus werden können?



> Nein es müssen immer Männer sein die das Universum retten...ich finde das falsch, es wird mal Zeit für Frauen..


 ah ja. 

Ripley (Aliens), Leeloo (5te Element), Alice (Resident Evil), Buffy (Im Bann der Dämonen), ...

und wenn man "das Universum retten" mal weglässt und nur "weibliche Action Hauptrolle" übrig lässt:
Lara Croft, Die Braut (Kill Bill), Babydoll (Sucker Punch), die Einbeinige aus Planet Terror mit dem Maschinengewehrbein, ...


----------



## docfraiser (11. November 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso sollte der Film zwangsläufig die gleiche Handlungsspanne haben wie die Spiele Trilogie?
> Und wieso sollten, wenn zuviel Handlung da ist, nicht mehr Teile daraus werden können?
> 
> 
> ...



ganz einfach, das kann einfach nie funktionieren. Weil jeder seine eigene Vorstellung von Shepard hat. Jeder hat seine eigenen Entscheidungen getroffen, und wird weder mit den Schauspielern noch mit den Entscheidungen je zufrieden sein. Wenn Sie schon so einen Mist machen, dann sollten sie dafür nicht Shepard als Hauptfigur nehmen sondern jemand komplett anderen. Shepard kann ja mal so am Rande genannt werden. Das ist - meiner Meinung nach - das einzige was funktionieren könnte. Alles andere geht in die Hose.

zu Deinen Hauptfiguren:

Ripley = handelte meist aus eigenen Motiven heraus, nicht um das Universum zu retten
Leeloo = hatte männliche Hilfe mit dem sie gleich ins Bett gesprungen ist
Alice = wurde aus Rachegelüsten angetrieben (nichtsdestotrotz die einzige die ich persönlich annehme)
Buffy = hatte auch wieder einen männlichen Lover, und wo hat sie das Universum gerettet?? War die jemals im All auf anderen Planeten?
Lara Croft = ist auf Busen und Arsch reduziert, klar hat Angelina Jolie sie super verkörpert dennoch ein kleiner bitterer Nebengeschmack
Die Braut = handelte auch aus Rachemotiven
Babydoll = siehe oben und so richtig retten?? Na ich weiß nicht
die Einbeinige kenne ich nicht...

Shepard ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber. Die kannst Du mit keinen der genannten Frauen vergleichen. Sorry, ist meine Meinung. Aber ich zwinge keinem meine Meinung auf, will ich auch gar nicht. Du hast Deine Meinung und ich meine, und das ist okay so. Will keinen Streit herausfordern. 

Dennoch finde ich es wird mal zeit für nen Actionfilm wo die Heldin das Mädel bekommt...und nicht den Buben, den Roboter, den Staubsauger oder sonstwas. Doch das ist etwas was es im prüden Amerika nie geben wird. Unsere großen Moralaposteln. )

in diesem Sinne wünsche ich noch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Worrel (11. November 2012)

docfraiser schrieb:


> Wenn Sie schon so einen Mist machen, dann sollten sie dafür nicht Shepard als Hauptfigur nehmen sondern jemand komplett anderen. ... Das ist - meiner Meinung nach - das einzige was funktionieren könnte. Alles andere geht in die Hose.


Sag ich doch.



> zu Deinen Hauptfiguren:


...die ich in Bezug auf _ "aber nein, es kann ja wohl nicht sein, daß mal in einem Actionfilm wie Mass effect ein weiblicher Protagonist ist, die auch die Frau bekommt. Nein es müssen immer Männer sein die das Universum retten...ich finde das falsch, es wird mal Zeit für Frauen." _genannt hatte - also als Beweis dafür, daß es bereits* Frauen in Actionfilmen *gibt. 
Wieso du jetzt plötzlich deren Motivation als Einwand verwendest, ist mir nicht ganz klar.

[Vorsicht, Spoiler!]



> Ripley = handelte meist aus eigenen Motiven heraus, nicht um das Universum zu retten


Schau dir noch mal die ersten Szenen von _Aliens _an. Dort redet Ripley gegen "bürokratische Wände" an, man solle den Alien Planeten evakuieren und sie lässt sich nachher nur überreden, mitzukommen, als ihr versichert wird, daß das Ziel der Mission die Zerstörung der Aliens ist. (Entgegen ihrem Verdacht, daß man die Aliens einfangen und fürs Militär verwenden wolle.)
In _Alien 3_ bringt sie sich sogar selbst um, um die Alienkönigin in ihr zu zerstören.



> Leeloo = hatte männliche Hilfe mit dem sie gleich ins Bett gesprungen ist


Welchen Film hast du gesehen?
Korben ist zwar vom ersten Moment verknallt in sie, aber im Bett landen sie erst, nachdem die Welt gerettet ist - in der allerletzten Szene des Films.
Und sicher hilft Korben, aber die eigentliche Macht, das Universum zu retten, hat nur Leeloo.



> Buffy = hatte auch wieder einen männlichen Lover,


Gut, ich hatte mich mehr auf den Aspekt "Frau als Lead Rolle in Actionfilimen" konzentriert, aber auch hier gilt: Sie ist die Auserwählte, der Rest der Gang hilft ihr zwar (und wird auch oft genug der Team Gedanke erwähnt), aber ohne sie gäbe es kein Team.

Und bezüglich des Lesben Aspektes sollte Buffy erwähnt werden, weil in dieser Serie ja schliesslich die erste lesbische Beziehung dargestellt wurde, die übers prüde amerikanische TV gesendet wurde.



> ...und wo hat sie das Universum gerettet?? War die jemals im All auf anderen Planeten?


Anderer Planet, andere Dimension ... wo genau ist da der Unterschied?

Worum es im Serienfinale ging, weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr aus dem Kopf, aber es war auf jeden Fall eine epische Vernichtung des Bösen - vermutlich inklusive eines Dimensionstors zur Hölle.
Und wenn dieses offen geblieben wäre, hätten Dämonen sich ungehindert auf der Welt verbreiten können und vom Standpunkt Erde aus das Universum in Angriff nehmen können => Universum gerettet.



> die Einbeinige kenne ich nicht...


siehe Planet Terror Trailer - wie gesagt, lediglich bezogen auf "Frau in Actionfilm"


bzgl. "...daß mal in einem [Film] ein weiblicher Protagonist ist, die auch die Frau bekommt." fällt mir auf Anhieb "Bound" ein - das ist aber kein richtiger Action Film.


----------



## Ilovepapayas (11. Februar 2013)

Ich finde ebenfalls, dass die Zeiten reif sind für einen weiblichen Protagonisten, der bzw. die auch gerne das Mädchen haben kann. Sieht man nicht am Erfolg der Resident Evil Reihe, wie erfolgreich so ein Konzept umgesetzt werden kann? Im Spiel hat Bioware längst verstanden, dass Geschlechterrollen nicht mehr kategorisch in "der holde Ritter" und seine "schöne, aber hilflose Jungfrau" einzuteilen sind - ich hoffe sehr auf eine entsprechende Umsetzung auf der leinwand. Und warum nicht die Geschichte von Shepard? Die Geschichte war episch. Genau der richtige Stoff für eine richtig schöne Trilogie!!


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Februar 2013)

Es ist doch schon bestäigt, dass man Teil 1 irgendwie verfilmen möchte mit einem männlichen Sheard ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Es ist doch schon bestäigt, dass man Teil 1 irgendwie verfilmen möchte mit einem männlichen Sheard ...


 Dann wird es wohl nichts mit einer zweiten Ellen Ripley...


----------

